# Azrael



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

10 month old 
1/2 West German WL, 1/2 Czech WL

A Yoschy and Tom zPZ great grand daughter


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

So cute! I love being able to watch her grow up here and on FB!


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

She is beautiful. I love the name but she is too cute to be an angel of death.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

i dont critique; like the first picture, beautiful.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

LOL! She is super cute! I figured black color, death, yet an angel it was fitting.

Thanks for the nice comments


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Absolutely stunning dog.!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Beautiful!!!



glinny said:


> She is beautiful. I love the name but she is too cute to be an angel of death.


Wasn't it Gargamel's cat?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> Wasn't it Gargamel's cat


Glad I'm not the only one that went there


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Lol I didn't even remember that! My boyfriend came up with the name


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

She's GORGEOUS!!! :wub:


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you everyone!

I was wondering if someone had a critique?

I am also actually interested in seeing if anyone who is good at drawing the lines of angulations on dogs, would be interested in doing it on Azrael. 
(Like this)









I did my own line drawing on photobucket (shes so easy since shes black and the colored lines show up nicely on her )
and I want to see how mine compares to someone else's. 

I am better at seeing rear angulation so now I am trying to see front angulation, especially after that cool thread we had about front angulation in the working lines. The shoulder and upper arm is specifically harder for me to see. So I am interested for someone else to demonstrate it to see if what I am seeing is in fact correct.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Awww nobody?


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

:bump:


----------

